# Any 24hour pharmacies in Dublin?



## noodles (11 Dec 2006)

...couldn't find one,  asked a few taxi drivers and they all thought there was none left any more.  

Took forever to get processed though A&E by which time everything had closed and closest thing to a pain killer I could find was Nurofen in the 24hour Dunnes Stores...    Grrrrumble... sometimes this country makes no sense


----------



## anseo (11 Dec 2006)

There was an article in the Sun Indo (free reg req.) about this:


_" DUBLIN has no 24-hour pharmacies providing emergency cover left 
because spiraling staff costs and increased security risks have forced 
traders to close their doors early."_

Link


----------



## Eirmail (11 Dec 2006)

There was definitely a 24 hour pharmacy in Donnybrook back in August this year.


----------



## kirian (11 Dec 2006)

I think the one in the airport is open 24 hours.


----------



## noodles (11 Dec 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for replies, but after googling, following anseo's link and asking everyone it seems there's none.  Hopefully I won't need it again but it's illogical.  The A&E's should be able to dispense the medication they prescribe out of hours at least?  But only if they admit you...

Just made no sense in my tired grumpy sore state last night! (cycling accident...) Guess I'll live this time, now I'm just feeling very lucky nothing got broken!


----------

